# Hops In Canberra



## Dave86 (5/7/07)

Had to come down for a few weeks for a uni placement and staying with my girlfriends family. She wanted to make a batch of beer so her dad could see how it was done so decided to bring the stuff to do a quick cascade porter kit partial but forgot to bring the hops down. Was wondering if anyone could tell me what homebrew shops in canberra sell hops, fuggles, EKG, etc nothing too exotic

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## troywhite (5/7/07)

Which side of town are you on?

Northside you have Butts and Brews at the Kaleen Shops.
Southside you have Brew Your Own @ Home at the Kambah Shops.

Cheers
Troy


----------



## Uncle Fester (5/7/07)

troywhite said:


> Which side of town are you on?
> 
> Northside you have Butts and Brews at the Kaleen Shops.
> Southside you have Brew Your Own @ Home at the Kambah Shops.
> ...



It all depends on how many hops you need...

From what I can remember, Buts and Brews only stocked the T bags (happy to be corrected)


BYOAH stocks all of the major hop varieties in 100g bags.

Then again, if you are here for 2 weeks, then Ross could probably mail you down an emergency supply  


Festa.


----------



## troywhite (5/7/07)

Uncle Fester said:


> From what I can remember, Buts and Brews only stocked the T bags (happy to be corrected)



Yeah that's my problem too, I just can't remember if they had pellets or not? They definitely have the bags.


----------



## Maxt (5/7/07)

Ignore the boneheads at Butts, and head to Col's at Kambah. (No affiliation other than I give him way too much of my money).


----------



## Dave86 (5/7/07)

Thanks for the info everyone, I'll head out to kambah tomorrow to get some supplies

Cheers

Dave


----------



## McBeer (5/7/07)

Dave86 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, I'll head out to kambah tomorrow to get some supplies
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


 If your in the area you should drop in to the Canberra Brewers club meeting. Starts at 8pm tonight at the harmonie german club, Narrabunda.
Always good to see new faces and have a bit of a chinwag  

Gaz


----------



## Dave86 (5/7/07)

McBeer said:


> If your in the area you should drop in to the Canberra Brewers club meeting. Starts at 8pm tonight at the harmonie german club, Narrabunda.
> Always good to see new faces and have a bit of a chinwag
> 
> Gaz



Shit! Too bad its tonight, would have loved to have made it and met some other brewers. Tomorrow night or anytime next week would have been tops. Spewin! :angry:


----------



## Charlie (5/7/07)

And don't forget to pop into the Wig and Pen while you are here - if you are lucky the Russian Imperial Stout is still on tap ...


----------



## Dave86 (6/7/07)

Charlie said:


> And don't forget to pop into the Wig and Pen while you are here - if you are lucky the Russian Imperial Stout is still on tap ...



Yeah, going to be heading to the wig and pen this arvo for lunch and a brew or few  It just wouldn't be a trip to canberra without visiting the wig and pen...


----------

